# SAHM: how did you get back to work?



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, am looking for advice on how you overcame stigma of being home w/kids/elderly parents caregiving when got back to paid work. My gaps are covered up with school and high-level skills-based volunteer work but am not getting interviews. Really, really need a job. Am trying to network, etc......

Please note when I say "stigma" I mean nothing bad against SAHMs....would like nothing better than to have more babies and stay home, but marriage is sinking fast and I need a job.

Am in a high cost of living, high unemployment state - yay.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I was in this position. Have someone in the hiring field look over and edit your resume. It should be short, sweet and to the point. Don't advertise that you're only working outside the home now because you have no other choice. What this says to the employer is that if and when you find a new mate or a different solution you will quit. This bit is going to sound horrible but it's true. When I was in this spot and fixed my résumé I started getting interviews, I had 15 or so with not one job offer. In that time I also needed glasses. I got them and low and behold, in every interview that I wore my glasses, I was offered a position! Stupid and shallow, yes but sadly true.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Went through a temp service to get ANY job....just so I could have SOMETHING CURRENT on my resume (no paying job in 10 years). In this economy, employers want to know you're currently working.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck finding a new job! Just keep putting yourself out there even if you don't think you qualify. You never know and may get a job you really enjoy.

When my husband asked me to quit my job, we discussed that I may never return to work. Well, now I can't work. There are not many jobs around here anyways, but if I were to go back into the work field, I'd go to culinary school and work as a chef of some sort. I have a passion for cooking and baking. 

I wish I would of went to culinary school back when I went to college. I regret it fully now.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend got a job after being a homemaker for 10 years by putting herself out there face to face. She hit the pavement and let her determination and sparkling personality speak more than her resume did. She applied in person every chance she could and she got a full time job within weeks.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Let your friends/family know that you are looking as well. Even mention it on facebook if you have an account. The more people that you know the better your chances.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, I was out for four years with my daughter, mentioned on FB I needed a job and one of my HS friends told me they had openings at her company. Four years later I'm still there! 
If you live where you grew up I would friend lots of people from HS and start posting on FB about what you are looking for.
Also are you doing cover letters? It's a must these days. 
What field are you trying to get into? 
You might also look into a temp to hire agency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also make yourself a nice Linked In page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My friend got a job after being a homemaker for 10 years by putting herself out there face to face. She hit the pavement and let her determination and sparkling personality speak more than her resume did. She applied in person every chance she could and she got a full time job within weeks.


:iagree:

This is pretty much it. You can't just apply to places and then get upset when they don't call you in for an interview. You have to follow up on your applications, preferably in person to make sure they know who you are and that you really want the job. It's difficult for anyone to get a job in this economy, but if you put yourself out there enough, you will get a job. 

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Get this book: 
What Does Somebody Have to Do to Get a Job Around Here! 44 Insider Secrets and Tips that Will Get You Hired:Amazon:Books
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Depending on the ages of your children, you could also do some odd jobs on the side (depending on your skill-set).

I was laid off in 2011 so while looking for jobs, I put ads online and helped people pack up their houses when getting ready to move and even cleaned when my son was at school. It wasn't glamourous and it was labour intensive but it was easy and I made $15.00/hr instead of the 0.00/hr I'd have otherwise made while waiting for the phone to ring.

Another good way to make money from home is to buy low and sell high on Craigslist and eBay. I do that and while it's not making me rich, it also doesn't take much time or effort and I'm making some side money that way while I'm home with a baby.

Temp agencies are good but also, you never know what kind of work you can get if you just put an ad up. I offered administrative services on a temp/piece work basis and got random jobs from small local businesses such as photocopying and collating documents (boring but it was cash in my hand), running errands and court filing for local law firms. A student also hired me to help her with her resume. 

If you're good with computers, you can also offer to set up email, Facebook and basic computer systems for the elderly. My grandma hired a kid to teach her how to use Facebook...

Lastly, I'd never underestimate the power of volunteer work. My ex SIL, is a social worker. She had no experience after university because she stayed home to care for her kids full-time for five years. She volunteered twice a week at a women's shelter to gain experience and is now working full-time.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you tried your previous employer or old coworkers? Sometimes they know who is hiring or who isn't.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gettingout said:


> Hi, am looking for advice on how you overcame stigma of being home w/kids/elderly parents caregiving when got back to paid work. My gaps are covered up with school and high-level skills-based volunteer work but am not getting interviews. Really, really need a job. Am trying to network, etc......
> 
> Please note when I say "stigma" I mean nothing bad against SAHMs....would like nothing better than to have more babies and stay home, but marriage is sinking fast and I need a job.
> 
> Am in a high cost of living, high unemployment state - yay.


There is some info that would help.

How old are you?

How long have you been out of the workforce?

What is your level of education and what is it in?


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

Mid 40s, have a masters I've so far only used in my volunteer work. On LI, am telling everyone I know. Do cover letters. Registered with an agency. One thing I need to do is brush up AND learn new tech skills, have recently found some new cheap and inexpensive ways to do that.
Will check out that book.
Am increasingly seeing other web sites referring to the idea that women or people over 40 should consider internships or "returnships" as a way to get a foot in the door but that thought horrifies me. BTDT. Seems like another way to exploit people in this crappy economy!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

gettingout said:


> Am increasingly seeing other web sites referring to the idea that women or people over 40 should consider internships or "returnships" as a way to get a foot in the door but that thought horrifies me. BTDT. Seems like another way to exploit people in this crappy economy!


I'm 46 and a homemaker. I'm a CPA who quit 9 years ago. If I were to have to get a job now I'd have to start at the bottom. No doubt about it. I'd be applying for clerical jobs, receptionist, file clerk, internship, I don't care whatever it took to rebuild my resume and get my foot in the door.

I wouldn't look at it as them 'exploiting' me I'd look at it as the price I have to pay for being out of the job market for an extended period of time.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone joining the workforce without recent work history will have limited options. A temp service and you'll have to take any crappy job and keep it (or string of them) long enough to have 6-12 months of work history. Then better opportunities will be there for you.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

gettingout said:


> Hi, am looking for advice on how you overcame stigma of being home w/kids/elderly parents caregiving when got back to paid work. My gaps are covered up with school and high-level skills-based volunteer work but am not getting interviews. Really, really need a job. Am trying to network, etc......
> 
> Please note when I say "stigma" I mean nothing bad against SAHMs....would like nothing better than to have more babies and stay home, but marriage is sinking fast and I need a job.
> 
> Am in a high cost of living, high unemployment state - yay.


 I have been putting applications out for what ever job I could do.. I didn't care what it was, for the last 8 months!! I finally got a call back on Friday, for an interview Monday. I really hope I get the job.. I will be nice to get back to work after being a SAHM. 

You just have to keep trying. Someone is bound to call you back for an interview eventually.

I haven't worked since 2007, got pregnant in 2008, had my son in 2009.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

curious2 said:


> I'm in the same boat only for me I'm making a career change. I was getting NO REPLIES to my resume, very discouraging. I just updated my resume format. It's a skills/functional resume...google it. It highlights your qualififications. Also, you must tailor your resume and cover letter to the particular job you are applying for. Make sure you mirror the skills being asked for. It's competitive, make sure this stands out or they wont even read it.Good luck!


Let me know how you do with that format. I'm about to try it. My gaps are covered but maybe I should try something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm 46 and a homemaker. I'm a CPA who quit 9 years ago. If I were to have to get a job now I'd have to start at the bottom. No doubt about it. I'd be applying for clerical jobs, receptionist, file clerk, internship, I don't care whatever it took to rebuild my resume and get my foot in the door.
> 
> I wouldn't look at it as them 'exploiting' me I'd look at it as the price I have to pay for being out of the job market for an extended period of time.


*Mavash:* you did keep your certification though? I mean that was a heck of a lot of work to get.

*Otherwise:* this is “spot on” advice. Ms. Spin and I were discussing just the other day as she’ll be going back in a couple more years once all the Little Units are out of Kindergarten. 

*Question:* on the resume, what are ya-all’s thoughts about the “many” non-paid things Ms. Spin has been doing the past several years e.g., home room Mom, school home room Mom coordinator, Den Leader, Troop Leader, etc.

I say heck yes put it on the resume – she says no.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of temping. I got my current job that way, and almost every job I temped at I got offered full time work.

Here's how it works:

Company needs some BS work done for a few days/weeks/months whatever. They want to bring in some monkey off the street that can just take care of it, they expect that you will be an idiot. You walk in, you are professional, have a strong work ethic, and get the project done faster than they expect. And you have been reporting not to some supervisor or nitwit, but often times directly to a mid or senior manager.

Trick is to finish everything they give you early, and start taking on more responsibilities before the assignment is up. Now when the project they hired you for is over, they keep you around because they know you work hard and aren't an idiot. Then they can either offer you a job directly or grease the wheels somewhere else in the company.

The entire time you've been meeting people, learning about the company, and building references. You shared your story so when people think "why is she just a temp?" they know that you took a risk to get your foot in the door.

If that doesn't work or you don't like the company, you just get a new assignment, and at least you made some money working.

edit: my two most successful jobs I got this way. One was me reporting directly to the owner of a mortgage company of about 100 employees. He had me moving boxes and setting up computers for a few days. After the week was up, he was training me to be a loan officer. I was 19 and never would have gotten that job applying normally.

My current job I was brought in for a two week assignment, when it was over they brought me on as a contractor reporting directly to a senior manager. A year later I was working in a different department and I had exposure to the CEO, and several key VPs. I remarked with one of the kids in our call center that he had a 4 year degree and was getting his MBA, had been working that job for almost 3 years and was making about half my salary. No important people even knew who he was. I completely shortciruited the normal entry-level hire and advancement process.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> *Mavash:* you did keep your certification though? I mean that was a heck of a lot of work to get.
> 
> *Otherwise:* this is “spot on” advice. Ms. Spin and I were discussing just the other day as she’ll be going back in a couple more years once all the Little Units are out of Kindergarten.
> 
> ...


I would not put that kind of work on the resume because it seems kind of routine to me, but if she led, say, a fundraising campaign raising 25k at an event for your kids school or something like that, I would put it on (with detail). Routine stuff you could list in a section called Community at the end....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Good points. Thanks!


----------



## MesmerEyes (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got back into the working world after being a SAHM for 4 years.

Not only was it tough because the economy sucks but it was also tough because people assumed I was rusty.

I finally got in a place as a temp and knocked their socks off. Got myself an amazing letter of reference that led to me getting another (perm) job that will start when this one ends in a week. 

It just takes one person to take that chance so you can prove yourself. Finding that person is frustrating as all get out though.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm feeling really down the past couple of days. I registered with one agency online, which hasn't called (I have to call to follow up) and I even, as another poster suggested, started looking at internships - I sent a message to someone on LinkedIn advertising an internship in a field I want to transition to (I have the skills). I can tell the person looked at my profile, but no bite. Holy crap. 

Discovered another agency that has something in my field, so I'll do that this week, and in addition to networking and applying, I need to figure out how to make time to learn new technical skills online.

Also - networking - for those of you who are employed with good jobs - are you just so overwhelmed with informational interviewing requests and "hey, what's going on in your field these days" from us unemployed folks or other feelers that you are too busy to respond? .....years ago, if I was exploring a possible career or job move I could always find someone to talk to. Now.....it's just the sound of crickets....because they have nothing to tell me? Between this and my home life, I am just so depressed.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Internships are fun. Get one half time job that pays the bills/basics of your monetary needs and use the other time to explore via internship/s (or underpaid work.)


----------



## MesmerEyes (Dec 14, 2012)

The only advice I can give you is to hang in there. 

It sounds so cliche, but I mean it.

Even after finding the person to take the chance on me, I literally sent out close to 100 resumes before I found the job I will be starting as soon as this one ends.

It's not you, it's really is the economy. *hugs*


----------



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

You may want to check out a (now) very popular blog- Ask a Manager, she gives great advice on this, as well as cover letters, bad bosses, interviews etc. (askamanager.org) You can spend hours on there!

One thing I learned is that interviewing is a 2 way street, and that your cover letter should reflect who you are.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks - I'll check it out. I see you highlighted it also for others! Cool!


----------

